# Simple DIY Aquaponics bamboo garden for AC110



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a very simple way to add lucky bamboo to any tank.

basically all you need is an AC110 filter with only 1 sponge, leaving the top of the media tray empty.

then you take a 2nd sponge and cut a block out of the middle so that it becomes a foam tub. dont cut too thin of walls or else the tub will be too flimsy.










make sure you give it a good rinse.

then select a few plants and rinse off the roots and gravel.

place the foam into the AC110 upper media tray, drop in the plants and fill it up with gravel. i think slightly larger gravel should be used in order to keep the plants upright. too fine of gravel may make for a flimsy support


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Interesting idea.

Is there any filtration benefits like using Mangroves or is this just aesthetic.

How about maintenance? Is there a lot of triming that needs to be done to the plants or roots?

How about lighting?


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

filtration benefits: the foam tub/gravel/plant roots combo can provide good wet/dry bacteria growth. but more importantly it can filter the tank water of excess nutrients, which is my main reason for this.

maintenance: just trim and remove dead leaves etc. as the plant grows. since the plant is emersed, you dont need CO2 in the water, it is already present in the air.

lighting: lucky bamboo thrives in low indirect light. so even the reflection of the tank lights from the ceiling should be enough light. also i have an overhead lamp that is already mounted in the ceiling above it, which i have swapped the bulbs with 6500k daylight bulbs in case i need more light.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I use philodendron since they require less preparation and grow faster, absorbing more nitrates, etc. from the water. You simply leave the philodendron in its pot. There are long aerial roots that reach out from the plant. Dip them in the tanks around the plant. The roots fan out in the tank, absorbing fish waste and minerals. The only thing is eventually the philodendron get too large. I have two that are about six feet across and about three feet tall with palm tree-like trunks. A vine version of it is easier to trim and can reach and filter any tank or all the tanks in a large fish room. Like this one" http://www.floridata.com/ref/M/mons_del.cfm Fish don't eat the roots because they have a bitter taste.


----------



## rebecca1453 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sammich Bite said:


> Here's a very simple way to add lucky bamboo to any tank.
> 
> basically all you need is an AC110 filter with only 1 sponge, leaving the top of the media tray empty.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this informations... I noted that... But the images can't be seen... I think they are erased from image servers...


----------

